

Everyone Should Learn to Wireframe. Start with Pen + Paper. - vlokshin
http://blog.darwinapps.com/post/46603621764/everyone-should-learn-to-wireframe-start-with-pen

======
ckluis
I would have mentioned - <http://www.uistencils.com> \- the new whiteboard
tool is perfect for the non-designers to iterate fast.

~~~
vlokshin
Awesome. I think I tried one of their products in the early days -- have you
had good luck with these?

Are you talking about this one specifically:
[http://www.uistencils.com/collections/frontpage/products/bro...](http://www.uistencils.com/collections/frontpage/products/browser-
dry-erase-board-whiteboard)

~~~
ckluis
<http://www.uistencils.com/products/whiteboard-stencil>

------
yid
Interesting...just yesterday, I was attempting to wireframe an idea I had and
found myself hopelessly lost (I'm not a designer). While in the past I
generally used quick sketches, it looks like you advocate a more detailed
approach to wireframes, where they almost look like the finished product on
paper. How do you trade that off with rapid iterations and the time needed for
re-drawing detailed drawings?

~~~
vlokshin
I DO NOT recommend that. I recommend quick sketches until an idea is clear.
That's why I go pencil -> thin pen -> thick pen. I only move from pencil to
thin pen when an idea is clear, and thin pen to thick pen when the actual
visual is clear.

~~~
yid
Aah I see, your screenshots already looked quite detailed to me. I guess what
I've been doing is more like scribbling rather than wireframing.

~~~
vlokshin
:) try drawing frames. That's what I use the business card for. It definitely
helps to organize thoughts a bit.

